# Adjust Channel Banner duration on Bolt?



## prepgd (Jan 13, 2016)

I am new to Tivo, just got a Bolt. Love it. But would like to shorten the 5-second banner duration. Found a tip to do this for the Roamio DVR's but it did not work (Sel - Play - Sel - Pause - Sel).

Any solutions? Thanks.


----------



## mpinegar (Sep 15, 2015)

While playing a recorded program,hit the info button,then Select Play select pause select. That should do it.


----------



## meckel (Oct 25, 2007)

prepgd said:


> I am new to Tivo, just got a Bolt. Love it. But would like to shorten the 5-second banner duration. Found a tip to do this for the Roamio DVR's but it did not work (Sel - Play - Sel - Pause - Sel).
> 
> Any solutions? Thanks.


Hit the clear button on the TiVo remote when the info/channel bar is displayed and it will go away or the left arrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prepgd (Jan 13, 2016)

mpinegar,

Thanks for the tip, but it doesn't seem to work on Bolt. The first 3 steps actually turn on the Quick Mode which speeds up play by 30%.

Your suggestion was the old trick that worked on older Tivo's.

By the way, I know how to get rid of the banner...I just want a setting (like my cable DVR had) to shorten the banner duration. 5 seconds is just way too long.

Hopefully there is a new trick that will work.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

SPSPS is for quick removal of the play bar when trick functions are used (and also makes "pause ads" disappear quickly). It doesn't affect the channel banner display time.
(And yes despite many claims that entering SPSPS doesn't work it DOES work as I use it on every TiVo I own and is one of the most important backdoor settings to me).


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

prepgd said:


> mpinegar,
> 
> Thanks for the tip, but it doesn't seem to work on Bolt. The first 3 steps actually turn on the Quick Mode which speeds up play by 30%..


This is a problem with all the secret codes of Tivo and the devices with Quick Mode. I've found you have to try them several times to get them to work, but others have suggested being at the end of something you are recording live so that it won't go into quick mode.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

That trick worked. Be at the end of a live recording.


----------

